# Hair growing in wavy.



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Calling all the experts!
Lately I've noticed that Moxie's hair is growing in from his waist to his back (Tush) slightly wavy. About 1 1/2 inch down from his part. 
Is that his puppy hair growing out? I use Earthbath puppy shampoo. Earthbath creme rinse and conditioner. I blow dry him. And use Ice on Ice in between baths and a slight amount of Silk Spirits just to keep the static down. He's still a puppy...so I really don't want to flat iron him. I'm afraid I'd dry out his coat. But I am trying not to cut him and see if i can take him to full coat. So far no matts. He gets combed, brushed 3 times a day. I've just never seen wavy hair like this...Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks ahead of time...


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

You know, After i shaved cup, i noticed her hair is coming out wavy, all over. i'm not sure if its bc her hair is growing out or whaaaat..


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Calling all the experts!
> Lately I've noticed that Moxie's hair is growing in from his waist to his back (Tush) slightly wavy. About 1 1/2 inch down from his part.
> Is that his puppy hair growing out? I use Earthbath puppy shampoo. Earthbath creme rinse and conditioner. I blow dry him. And use Ice on Ice in between baths and a slight amount of Silk Spirits just to keep the static down. He's still a puppy...so I really don't want to flat iron him. I'm afraid I'd dry out his coat. But I am trying not to cut him and see if i can take him to full coat. So far no matts. He gets combed, brushed 3 times a day. I've just never seen wavy hair like this...Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks ahead of time...[/B]


He's still just a puppy. I've been told that the adult hair can be different, but he's way young for that, I think. I didn't begin getting into matting problems with puppy vs adult transition until nearly a year old. I had Midis in full coat (and it was quite straight) until he was over a year old. Then it got in a mess nearly overnight (due to rain, him tangling it up and me just brushing and not brushing in layers) so I had him scissored down to 3" all over. We are starting over. I was also told by his breeder that shows champions not to have him shaved down or the quality might be changed. I have no idea how, but anyway I just went by her word and didn't have that done.

My last Malt had cottony, wavy hair. It was just his hair type. I made changes in his grooming to cut down on the puffiness of his hair and he looked very pretty. 

I wouldn't worry about this. Really Moxie is too young to be getting into his adult coat I would think. We're still transitioning into the adult coat at over 14 months. At least, I've been told that the pin-head little knots indicate that. I am certainly no expert in these matters, though you'd think I'd know more after having Maltese for 15 years!

I am sure some real experts will address your post soon.

Cyndi


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie has the same thing, but I think her's has to do with transitioning from puppy coat to adult coat as she is 11 months. Its very annoying. Its not that bad right after she has had a bath and blow dry. I use her brush while I blow dry to kind of pull the hair straight. I'm interested to see what others have to say.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax is wavy there too! I try to make it straight when i blow dry, but it's just too much effort  I was thinking of flat ironing it, b/c that's what show people do, but thought I'd burn his hair or dry it out and damage it. So I just don't worry about it any more... I'm hoping it'll turn completely straight soon, he's also right around 11 months, so he may also be transitioning, although I have no idea!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It can differ from dog to dog, but sometimes it just gets wavy
in that area and that's the way it is. Other times it is a period
of coat change and will calm down later. Be sure to dry the 
coat thoroughly and brush as you dry ..brushing downwards.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Brushing as you blow dry definitely helps with the waviness. You can always try a new shampoo also, a lot of the human ones do a really good job! I love Garnier Fructis sleek and shine, that may tame it down a bit. Some coats just have more wave than others.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

My Babygirl has a very wavy coat as well as cottony. Her coat is so thick, it's major ordeal to brush & comb it, but we manage to get through it. She has a couple of places that mat no matter what; just over her right shoulder & just above her back legs on both sides. I can't tell you how much time is spent getting these "micro-mats" out. I mean they are so small, it is nearly impossible to separate them. I usually have to snip them out. It's not bunches of hair, but I don't have any other choice. Her skin is so sensitive in those spots, she has been disgruntled several times at my trying to get them out. I use Pet Silk shampoo & condtioner, but I can't say I am all that happy with it. The detangler shampoo & condition don't really seem to de-tangle that good. And yes, I thorougly brush & comb her before I bathe her. I might try some human shampoos..I have heard that Pantene is good too. 

I am trying to let her hair grow out. Most of the time, she looks like little stuffed bear funning around. Many people think she has gained weight, but it's not that...it's that bushy hair of hers. I am hoping that as it gets longer, the weight of it will flatten it out some. 

Sorry for all the rambling.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd be sure to dry it completely...and just wait and see. Coats can looks odd as they grow out...


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

A high velocity pet dryer will dry a little of the wave out. Most groomers use high velocity dryers nowadays. 




Joy


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> A high velocity pet dryer will dry a little of the wave out. Most groomers use high velocity dryers nowadays.[/B]


Where is the best place to get a good dryer? Petedge has so many. I don't have the room for one that the groomers use..I prefer the ones where you can use it hands free so you can brush. Which are the best blow dryers for our babies?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

High velocity dryers really aren't appropriate for Maltese. A stand dryer with moderate power is plenty. You can get a groomer's third arm and a double duck dryer or similar. If you're using a human hairdryer, it needs to have a very low or no heat setting.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> High velocity dryers really aren't appropriate for Maltese. A stand dryer with moderate power is plenty. You can get a groomer's third arm and a double duck dryer or similar. If you're using a human hairdryer, it needs to have a very low or no heat setting.[/B]



Hmmmm, I've taken Karli to a grooming school a couple of times and they've used the HV dryers both times. The last time the groomer did use a dryer on a stand while she was drying her head. I received a Mini K-9 for Christmas and use the hose for drying the back part and then use it with the Groomer's Third Arm while I'm brushing and drying Karli's head. I also use cotton in her ears when I'm drying near her head. If I'm not mistaken, a HV dryer is used in both maltese grooming videos I have. I'll have to re-watch them to see.


----------



## Maltipaws (Sep 29, 2005)

When I groom a pup I give a slight pull with the brush on the hair when drying, I also brush the hair in the opposite direction, you may see a difference.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most HV dryers are VERY powerful. My Challengair II would blow a 7 lb dog off the table. I'm sure you can find some that are more gentle, but most are too much for this kind of coat IMO.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Most HV dryers are VERY powerful. My Challengair II would blow a 7 lb dog off the table. I'm sure you can find some that are more gentle, but most are too much for this kind of coat IMO.[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: 
Sorry; just can't help laughing at this visual! Sorry, puppies! 

Cyndi


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> High velocity dryers really aren't appropriate for Maltese. A stand dryer with moderate power is plenty. You can get a groomer's third arm and a double duck dryer or similar. If you're using a human hairdryer, it needs to have a very low or no heat setting.[/B]




Because I wanted to know whether or not I'm doing something I shouldn't be doing by using a HV dryer, I polled the groomers on Groomer Talk to see what they say about HV dryers and the responses are noted in the link below. I'd also like to note that there are varying degrees of velocities/air volumes on HV dryers and one can compare them on petedge.com or look in their catalog. 

HV Dryer Question on Groomer Talk


Joy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Because I wanted to know whether or not I'm doing something I shouldn't be doing by using a HV dryer, I polled the groomers on Groomer Talk to see what they say about HV dryers and the responses are noted in the link below. I'd also like to note that there are varying degrees of velocities/air volumes on HV dryers and one can compare them on petedge.com or look in their catalog.
> 
> HV Dryer Question on Groomer Talk
> 
> ...


Interesting. I can see using the low speed with a puppy cut...but can you imagine what it would do to a show coat? LOL Disaster.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Most HV dryers are VERY powerful. My Challengair II would blow a 7 lb dog off the table. I'm sure you can find some that are more gentle, but most are too much for this kind of coat IMO.[/B]



OH gads, then I can see Wookie being blown out of the room.... no thank you!

:shocked: 

To OP, my Glory has about an inch and a half of slightly wavy hair near her tail. Our groomer blows it out I guess.

Good luck,
Melanie


----------

